# popped argobull's cherry last night



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

giggity. Its official, aquatic argobull got his first bull red last night in the yak, he, furher, and i went to 3mb launched at 930pm after waiting on coaltrain and jasoncooper. noaa lied, the chop was heavy on the east side, i managed one slot, furher killed the bulls and argobull snuck one in before the end. awesome night guys.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Me and Coaltrain launched on GB side. I was surfing those waves and almost dumped.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

bad over there too? we were on our way out and considered calling it without getting a lure wet. i was in michaela's tarpon 140 and had waves rolling over the bow and into the cockpit. the west side of the pensacola end was workable tho.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

GB side was standable. Me and Colton barely made it past the second channel marker. And decided to turn around. Thats when it got interesting! One wave grabbed me and I read 9.4mph on my gps. Bow was shoved underwater all I could do was lean and hang on while Colton laughed. 

I caught one 29" red and Colton caught three or four. We both lost a few fish.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

damn, man, sounds like you shouldve braved the pensacola side, im glad nobody lost any gear but we just had a slightly nervous ride out to the bridge unsure if it would get worse. our hookup was slow it seemed, i think the chop messes with the bridge action, not sure about that theory yet but i think the noise from the pilings and waves drives the fish to the bottom. however we only had a few "lost" fish, all of which i think were just false hookups, argobull got an "already-been-chewed" trout back that looked like someone had dangled it in a garbage disposal.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

We did try the Pensacola side. Up to the second channel marker leaving 17th Ave. Then turned around and loaded up and hit the GB end of the bridge where we were greeted by calm seas. Should have been more clear in previous post.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

oh, i figured u guys tried it and turned around in the texar chanel, kept looking for you to pop out from under the bridge or something, like i said we almost turned around ourselves.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

If it were daylight we would have headed on out. By the time you saw.a big wave you had no time to prepare. I took wave after wave over the bow and Colton did to. He was almost soaked head to toe!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

lol we just pushed thru and tucked under the bridge, coming back got a little interesting but nothing like what you had happen. i wish i couldve seen that.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah I was a little squirrely going out on the Pensacola side. So we called it and went to Gulf Breeze. But before we went I had to give Jason a good laugh because he was in front of me surfing the waves. I didn't know if he was going to make it. It was a lot better on the Gulf Breeze side . I got one of those garbage disposal trouts also so I threw it on my big rod and cast it out just got a hook no leader. Well that was a mistake something took off with it and I could swear it was a shark . The way I fought and when I got it up it was dancing all over the top of the water not like a red. And then I think it tail whiped me cause it broke through 65 pound Power Pro. Then after that I caught a six inch white trout on a Jig casting him out with jig still in his mouth and within seconds it was gone. it was fun. I think they're eating the trout last night. Lost 4 caught 3.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

This is the red that I caught on the 6 inch white trout with the jig still in mouth. It was about 37 inches


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Coal I did the same thing with a trout and jig. Little sucker was hooked up just casted him back out and he was hit within ten seconds. Thats how I caught the first one of the night and I ended up catchin three total and lost one. Rufus had one hit his rod that was in the rod holder with the jig just dangling beside the boat. All in all it was a good time!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the pic. And thanks Rufus for the assist. I enjoyed my first night-time Pensacola sleigh ride. I think I'm going to attach some redfish to outriggers so I won't have to paddle anymore.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sounds like a blast. I've got to start looking for a kayak.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice pics guys. Its too much fun out there isn't it. I mean you catch the same stuff all the time but you usually catch a lot and getting new people out there with you is super fun. Seeing guys hook up for the first time is a blast. Pretty soon you'll be able to get on some shark out there if they arn't there already and that is some fun shit and good eating too.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Do we get extra credit for almost flipping?


----------

